# Crafting/Online Selling?



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

How many of you are actually making a living crafting things or selling online? Whether through Etsy, Amazon handmade, Ebay, etc. 

Do you find that specific categories do best on certain sites?

I was thinking about possibly getting into jewelry making or some other craft to sell and make some money, see what it can turn into. My SO works full time so it's not like we need the money, but I am a stay at home mom and I'd love to find a way to make money while still being able to stay home raising our son.

For a moment I considered something makeup or skincare related as I also love all of that stuff but it just seems weird to be working with things that are unregulated that go on people's eyes, etc.

I don't really think I could put myself into making a lot of fiber art so that's not something I have really thought about at all.

Has anyone had success with making and selling jewelry? One of the reason I was originally drawn to makeup and skin care was because that's something that's typically worn every day therefore it needs to be repurchased but most people aren't looking to buy another piece of jewelry a month later so it seems like the possibility of repeat customers is slim or possibly more dependent on times of gift giving? I'm just looking for people's input and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Since you got no responses, I'll bite. I do NOT sell anything online, but I have a good friend who does and has been for many years. 
She and her SO started out selling coins on ebay, now she sells stuff on etsy. She goes to sales of all kinds and buys stuff cheap, then resells.
They attend auctions and get the lots, where you buy a box or crate of stuff for a really low price. She then can go through, after maybe paying $5-$10, and pick out what she thinks will sell. Once she bought a box and made $50 off one item in the box. Weird stuff that you wouldn't even know what to do with, people buy it. Stuff from the 1960s and 1970s is especially popular. 
Find your niche. Good luck. 
I read there's an over-abundance of handmade jewelry; so unless you have a particular style that is different, I would make sure to have other things to sell as well.


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Personally I'd steer clear of homemade makeup or skin care as a seller and buyer. Unless I can try it, I'd be unlikely to buy it especially online. And as a seller what do you do about the "returns" issue? You can't in all good conscience resell something that someone has had their hands and heavens knows what into. If you take returns, each returned item will be a loss to you. Without offering returns sales will be much slower on this type of item. Every woman's bathroom drawers are full of the flotsam and jetsam of beauty product failures. Enough to encourage caution in purchasing.

As for craft items, there is a lot of that out there and without an original idea, vision, taste and talent it's unlikely that your crafts will sell as well as you hope. You could hit the cultural zeitgeist with something but that is a complete shot in the dark. If you are interested in handicrafts, I'd make a few prototypes and try a shelf at a local arts co-op first before going all in.

I sell vintage clothing and accessories at a monthly venue and do fairly well but here's the thing, a lot of people have crashed and burned trying to "get into" the vintage business. It's something you intrinsically know and love or it will take you down. I'd venture to say that it's the same thing with other "junk" resale.

I have a friend that does well on etsy with glass and china. Glass and china is pretty much dead here but she reaches an international audience with her things. She also knows her stuff. Not all glass and china is equal. I don't know doodly squat about china and glass other than what I personally like so I just don't deal in it as a rule.

My neice-in-law is an artist and up-cycler and she's very good. She's entering the world of "junk" and she asked my advice. All I could tell her was do what she loves and knows. The only big mistakes that I've made over the years in junk was venturing outside my "lane" seeing something that other people sell and getting into it without knowledge or passion for it.

Find your passion. If you can't lay your finger on anything, then you'd probably be better off with a part-time job. Heck unless you are lucky (and gifted) in the world of junk, you are probably better off with that part-time job. In my venue there are far more failures than money makers. I do what I do because I must. That's the advice I gave my nephew's wife and I'll pass on here.

Good luck.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

PrairieClover said:


> Since you got no responses, I'll bite. I do NOT sell anything online, but I have a good friend who does and has been for many years.
> She and her SO started out selling coins on ebay, now she sells stuff on etsy. She goes to sales of all kinds and buys stuff cheap, then resells.
> They attend auctions and get the lots, where you buy a box or crate of stuff for a really low price. She then can go through, after maybe paying $5-$10, and pick out what she thinks will sell. Once she bought a box and made $50 off one item in the box. Weird stuff that you wouldn't even know what to do with, people buy it. Stuff from the 1960s and 1970s is especially popular.


 I did this same thing and Made good money but I never sold anything on line. I sold at the flea market and a place we set-up in to have "week-end" yardsales. My Wife(GF at that time) made more money in 6 months doing that than her Screen Printing 40hr per week job payed her in a year.


----------



## ShayC (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been crocheting dishcloths and pot holders with an idea of an Etsy store. My problem is I want to be different than every other seller. I'm trying to pinpoint a style that isn't used so much and also a package deal. I don't want to use just a dishcloth or potholder as my only sales idea. Does anyone have an interest in these types of things?


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I have two stores on Etsy and one store on Handmade at Amazon. I am not making a living wage yet, but I just started focusing primarily on it this year.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I did build my business to where I was successful selling online BUT I started by attending craft shows, festivals, large events....you know face to face selling. As my clientele grew, I was able to sell online. But if you just start by making something and putting it on Etsy or Amazon, you might sell one or two things but there are so many people online selling that it is easy to get lost in the mix. I think you also have to a unique product and market the heck out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Move To Solar Today (Dec 16, 2017)

I have been selling online for about four years now and I am still discovering some problems associated with selling online lately.
Ebay's charges in commission is unbelievably high and is making thing hard for a small seller
Amazon is not fearing better also as their charges are high. 
I went into owning my own online store and started well but recently, someone decided to do fraud buying with a fake credit card that is now sending me packing because of "chargeback" It is hard.
The point is you have to make up your mind and do your own due diligence before diving into selling online.
I do not mean to scare you, I am just been factual.

Christopher


----------



## Move To Solar Today (Dec 16, 2017)

NataleeKW said:


> I have two stores on Etsy and one store on Handmade at Amazon. I am not making a living wage yet, but I just started focusing primarily on it this year.


The fact is that it takes time to start making money online. A lot of people will cajole you into believing that you can start to make money from day one. Be careful with such promises before you get hurt. Plan very well and be diligent in what you do. You can make it online.

Chris


----------



## Move To Solar Today (Dec 16, 2017)

vintagecat said:


> Personally I'd steer clear of homemade makeup or skin care as a seller and buyer. Unless I can try it, I'd be unlikely to buy it especially online. And as a seller what do you do about the "returns" issue? You can't in all good conscience resell something that someone has had their hands and heavens knows what into. If you take returns, each returned item will be a loss to you. Without offering returns sales will be much slower on this type of item. Every woman's bathroom drawers are full of the flotsam and jetsam of beauty product failures. Enough to encourage caution in purchasing.
> 
> As for craft items, there is a lot of that out there and without an original idea, vision, taste and talent it's unlikely that your crafts will sell as well as you hope. You could hit the cultural zeitgeist with something but that is a complete shot in the dark. If you are interested in handicrafts, I'd make a few prototypes and try a shelf at a local arts co-op first before going all in.
> 
> ...



It is always best to start slowly and then grow-up little by little. 
1. When you start, you are bound to make some mistake and if you have all your investment online, it can be killing. 
2. Do your due diligent on what is going to be best for your online selling. You can sell anything if you are able to find your niche in that category.
3. Do not get trap by the "get rich quick" moron on the net. They will ruin you.
4. Keep your job while you experiment with your online store. You will always need something to fall back on.
5. If you believe like I am, "Pray, pray and pray. Prayer still works. (I am an old School)
God bless you.

Chris


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I was able to make enough money selling jewelry to pay for supplies, but I have a full time gig. It was all on person, not online. Jewelry supplies are expensive, especially quality stuff, and making it is time consuming.

I'd much rather do that than sell skin care etc, seems like everyone and their mom is selling Avon or some such, and they always hit me up, which is really annoying.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Move To Solar Today said:


> I have been selling online for about four years now and I am still discovering some problems associated with selling online lately.
> Ebay's charges in commission is unbelievably high and is making thing hard for a small seller
> Amazon is not fearing better also as their charges are high.
> I went into owning my own online store and started well but recently, someone decided to do fraud buying with a fake credit card that is now sending me packing because of "chargeback" It is hard.
> ...



Welcome aboard, Chris! 

Thank you for saying what needed saying. Some of what you are describing is what makes many people lean towards letting another party such as Amazon to handle the money end of business. Their fees are well worth it, especially these days, because cybercrime is so rampant. It is hard enough to keep a website trouble free, but when you add money problems, it makes third parties like Amazon, ebay, and etsy look attractive.


.


----------

